# Favorite memory?



## HKphooey (Mar 22, 2007)

If you could relive day in your life, what would be your fondest memory?


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 26, 2007)

the day that i got all the colors on their correct side of the rubic's cube...without removing the stickers. i was ontop of the geek hill that day.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 26, 2007)

To be honest I wouldnt go back and relive anything.  It's all in the past, and despite how clear the memory may be I know it's not exactly how it happened.  Certainally I look back at the many happy times i've been blessed with and wish for more of them, but to go back and relive them?  I'd rather work to make more happy moments for the future than try and relive the past.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 26, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> the day that i got all the colors on their correct side of the rubic's cube...without removing the stickers. i was ontop of the geek hill that day.


 
You were one of the _elite _who did that? I came within THREE squares and that was my best.

BTW, Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 26, 2007)

There are far too many just to pick one, but witnessing the birth of my daughter was certainly a miracle!


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2007)

stickarts said:


> There are far too many just to pick one,


 
Same here...There are *SO MANY* I couldn't chose just one...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2007)

way to many and some of them could get me in trouble if I ever put them on paper or the internet


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> way to many and some of them could get me in trouble if I ever put them on paper or the internet


 
I hear ya on that one.....


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 26, 2007)

There are so many, all of which involve my wife and kids, but the one that stands out is when my wife sat me down and told me that we were having twins.
I laughed for two hours straight.  It was a mix of happy and nervous laughter, but that is how I reacted.

AoG


----------



## tellner (Mar 26, 2007)

Some of the most memorable ones I would give ten years of my life never to repeat. The good ones? A lot of them are definitely NSFW. Many of the rest were, hmm, "youthful indiscretions" that the statute of limitations has almost certainly expired on.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 26, 2007)

Kihapping in class-for the VERY first time!
Breaking a board for the first time.

Those are just a couple, though.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> . Many of the rest were, hmm, "youthful indiscretions" that the statute of limitations has almost certainly expired on.


 
Don't count on it...A Father's memory of a wrong done his Daughter is ever lasting...Take my word on this..


----------



## wade (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahhhh, my first kill. Uh wait, is this the wrong forum for that?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 27, 2007)

wade said:


> Ahhhh, my first kill. Uh wait, is this the wrong forum for that?


 
Person or deer?

 I'm hoping to get my first turkey next year!

Postscript: turkey as in bird, not jerk...


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 27, 2007)

A week or two before my father passed away (he had lived with a broken back, had many neuro and back/leg surgeries among other things to try to heal the constant pain he had been in for around 11 years), I was 13.  He, my mother and myself were looking at a new private school for me to go to.  We found one that was set on many acres of beautiful land and after my interview at the school, we walked around the grounds.  It was one of many times my dad taught me about nature and different animals (though due to his pain, he rarely left the house) and how to love the environment and all of its inhabitents.  There was a footbridge across a lake, where it became a stream.  I still see it all in my mind everyday when I think of him.  Us walking, laughing.  It was one of the very few times I actually enjoyed, instead of being embarrased by (remember, I was a teen), being with my parents and spending quality time with them.  My favorite memory...


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think I want to go back and re-live anything.   I have lots of happy memories, some of them thesort of things that happen once in a lifetime.  But I am making more happy memories now...   Last night was a very good one for me, last weekend was a fantastic one, two weeks before that was great, my very first break was a couple of weeks ago, my first break with my foot last week.... My daughter's first TKD lesson was two weeks ago, last night she got a kick in the ribs and just carried on with enthusiasm without crying or whimpering (she's 5)....  I don't want to go back at all, I'm MUCH to busy doing happy things in the "right now".


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess I should have phrased my question a litte differently... When I say relive, not change or alter, but to be able to view the events all over again.  Like a Seinfeld rerun.  

I am one of theose people who cannot recall all memories very vividly.  Ther are events early in my life I would love to see clear as day once again.  

Thanks to all who have shared so far.


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> I I am one of theose people who cannot recall all memories very vividly. Ther are events early in my life I would love to see clear as day once again


 
I *WISH* that I could do that.. Unfortunatly I am able to recall ALL past events that impacted my life good or bad..In THX sound and Technicolor...


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2007)

I was thinking back to some childhood games.  I can remember late evening games of capture the flag with 20-30 kids.  Things seemed so simple back then.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 27, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> If you could relive day in your life, what would be your fondest memory?


 
The day my son was born. It was a whirlwind of emotion but definitely the best day of my life to date.
Don't know if my wife would want to relive that day...


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> When I say relive, not change or alter, but to be able to view the events all over again. Like a Seinfeld rerun..


 
Then for me it would be my first play on a community stage..I had NO experience except in Jr High...The drama club advisor in Sr High had his favorites so I never had a chance so no chance there..I beat out 15 guys with mega experience to land the roll..NOTHING can match walking out on that stage for the first time..


----------



## bydand (Mar 27, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> I was thinking back to some childhood games.  I can remember late evening games of capture the flag with 20-30 kids.  Things seemed so simple back then.



This brought back a memory I hadn't thought of in years.  It was Spring and we lived in a tiny town where we kids played "kick the can" in the evenings after dark.  I was running around a house to get to the front yard where the can was at and ran between 2 poles (had done it a hundred times in the past) and the owners of the house had put up the chicken wire for their bean plants to climb that day.  Ever run full tilt into a tight chicken wire barrier?  Your face and arms look like a demented hexagon print quilt for a day or two.  I think those days (sans the chicken wire) would be great to experiance and live again.  Totally carefree, no responsibilities; just good friends, warm days and fresh smelling nights.  Aaahhh, the saying that youth is wasted on the young seems truer and truer as the years go by.


----------



## tradrockrat (Mar 27, 2007)

well there was that one time with two strippers and a bowl of coolwhip...:whip1:


----------



## bydand (Mar 27, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> well there was that one time with two strippers and a bowl of coolwhip...:whip1:



:lfao: I like your memories better than my own! :lfao:


----------



## wade (Mar 28, 2007)

Jonathan, it was a Chicom. Dipwad came around a hedge row with his rifle still on a sling on his shoulder..............................., during an air assault by the 1st Marines. Quang Nam Province, Viet Nam, 1968. I'm sitting here laughing just thinking about it.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 6, 2007)

bydand said:


> This brought back a memory I hadn't thought of in years. It was Spring and we lived in a tiny town where we kids played "kick the can" in the evenings after dark. I was running around a house to get to the front yard where the can was at and ran between 2 poles (had done it a hundred times in the past) and the owners of the house had put up the chicken wire for their bean plants to climb that day. Ever run full tilt into a tight chicken wire barrier? Your face and arms look like a demented hexagon print quilt for a day or two. I think those days (sans the chicken wire) would be great to experiance and live again. Totally carefree, no responsibilities; just good friends, warm days and fresh smelling nights. Aaahhh, the saying that youth is wasted on the young seems truer and truer as the years go by.


 
I had the same experience, but with a clothesline at night. After committing some mischief one evening, a friend and I were running from an irate home owner. We hopped a fence to cut through someone's yard and as we were running, I caught the clothesline right across my chest. It knocked the wind out of me. I was lucky that I was not shorter or that the line didn't sag. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't be here to share this gem with you fine people.


----------

